# Corsair Case



## Kovoet (Jun 3, 2009)

After reading the review on the Corsair case I have to admit it's the first time I will change from a Coolermaster stacker 832 to this case.

What a case and it would be interesting to to the theraml temps with my stuff in the case.

If anyone hears about the release date in the UK please let me know.

By the awesome review


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 3, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> After reading the review on the Corsair case I have to admit it's the first time I will change from a Coolermaster stacker 832 to this case.
> 
> What a case and it would be interesting to to the theraml temps with my stuff in the case.
> 
> ...



corsair case ?  link ?

edit :


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

this case has been reviewed already? I don't think the temperatures will be better than the Stacker 832 not with 4 Side Fans directly intaking on to the motherboard.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you can fit two extra ATX motherboards with the additional liquid cooling systems for all of them. It's a nice case, but what a waste of space.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

I would probably do something like this, seal off the chamber. put one intake at the bottom and three at the top.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 3, 2009)

It will take a damn lot for me to change my case but by the picture the finishing of the case is awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

none the less this case will have great air flow and finally a cable management system better than the HAF 932. but the hard drive intakes bug me.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

That case makes me drool. However, the price on it probably does not.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 3, 2009)

what review are you talking about?

EDIT: this one? 
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/12355/hands_on_with_corsair_s_obsidian_800d_full_tower/index.html


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 3, 2009)

man the minute that case lands in the UK as in Wayne from waynes world say "It will be oh yes it will be mine."

As you can I'm excited about this but will give my feedback as soon as I get it.

You guy's in the states get one first please let me know.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 3, 2009)

I WANT THAT CASE!

AS much as I am a fan of my NZXT tempest... I hate the plastic feel of it. As soon as I get a job and some money I'm looking at upgrading to a i7 SLi rig thats watercooled. I'm highly considering this case if it is out by then.

Wow... Sexy case.


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a case targetted at guys who want to use watercooling, HAF/Stacker beat this case so much when using air-cooling. This case hasn't any intake vents for fans, but there are 3x120mm on the top (hmmm, I wonder what does need 3x120mm vents? wait... watercooling radiator?). It would be unwise to switch from HAF/Stacker to Corsair case if you don't intend to use watercooling.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 3, 2009)

stormseeker said:


> It's a case targetted at guys who want to use watercooling, HAF/Stacker beat this case so much when using air-cooling. This case hasn't any intake vents for fans, but there are 3x120mm on the top (hmmm, I wonder what does need 3x120mm vents? wait... watercooling radiator?). It would be unwise to switch from HAF/Stacker to Corsair case if you don't intend to use watercooling.



i believe it has two fuans pulling air from bottom and front... but yes, its still not enough for good aircooling. there are better options in the wc section too (atcs 840) but this is DAMN sexy


----------



## sapetto (Jun 3, 2009)

Huge case and very nice looking, no worries about free space for a water loop


----------

